# BT 2100 voyager and PPPoE



## kingabyr (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a Voyager 2100 Wireless Router and when I was in the UK it worked
fine connecting it to a BT ADSL home 500 service. I have two computers one
with a Voyager 1040 PCI Wireless Adapter (running Windows XP Prof SP2) and
the other is a Centrino based Laptop (running Windows XP Home SP2). 

I have now moved to New Zealand and I have connected the pc's and the
wireless router together and the two pc's can communicate fine. I have
signed up with a Wireless ISP over here called Woosh. They provide a modem
that can be connected to a router via Ethernet. They say that the router
must be capable of PPPoE which the Voyager 2100 is. My problem is getting
the router to see the modem. My pc's can see the mode and can connect to
Woosh using Dial -Up Networking however that way only one pc can connect to the internet at a time. What I want to do is have the router connect to the modem and then share the connection across the network. Woosh say that this can be done with a router and thy state that the router must be configured as follows :-

Your Woosh username and password

- Encapsulation or Internet Connection Type: PPPoE

- Maximum Tranmission Unit (MTU) Size: 1458

- Dial on demand: enabled

- DNS Settings (normally you will not need to enter these) Primary DNS
(DNS1): 202.74.207.10

Secondary DNS (DNS2): 202.74.207.100

When I questioned the technical support at Woosh they did not know about the other settings and said that this was a question for the router supplier.

When I click on "Connect" I get a screen that has my woosh username and
password filled in and a Connect button. Pressing the connect button gives
me a dialog with the message "ppp session is not ready!!"

Both machines have the Windows XP firewall turned off and are running Sygate
Personal Firewall.

Hope that somebody can help as BT Tech Support just told me how to connect it to an ADSL line in the UK.....not what I really wanted to hear.

Roger


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You may have an issue here. The BT Voyager device is I assume a combination DSL modem and router?? It's WAN interface expects to connect to a DSL line not a Ethernet segment, even if it has a RH-45 connection. You cannot just hook the BT Voyager DSL/WAN connection into your new NZ DSL modem.

You may also have some slightly different Telcom standards between the UK and NZ. Telco standards are not the same the world over. So the BT device may not sync with the signalling in NZ.

Your best bet is to either use ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) ((I don't!!)) between the machines or purchase an additional broadband router ((I do!!)) to connect to the NZ DSL modem. 

Here in the US you can get wireless routers for under $20 USD, sometimes even free, with rebates.

JamesO


----------



## kingabyr (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi James,

Thanks for that. That may be my problem but I'm not connecting the mode to the DSL port on the modem but one of the Ethernet ports (It has 4 ethernet ports and 1 dsl port).

As I said I can connect each pc, via the ethernet to the modem but as each pc grabs the mode exclusively. What I can't do is get the router to acknowledge the modem using it's web interface. Maybe that cannot be done and the router always wants to use the DSL port for the WAN.

If I have to buy a new wireless router would you recommend any particular model/brand.

Thanks

Roger


----------

